# How would you define the act of sex?



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Is it only penetrative sex?
Or does other stuff count? Whats your opinion?

Would not having sex mean your not in a 'proper' marriage and are just friends etc?


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

Marriage includes sex. It is a vital part of the relationship. There is no line in the sand on what is or isn't sex - we all know what it is, what should happen only in a marriage and not happen outside of the marriage.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

OK. But is sex just the penetrative vareity or any form of intimacy that you wouldnt or shouldnt do with someone else outside of marriage?


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Anything that if continued with enough skill that would result in an orgasm would be sex in my book. Certain types of dry humping would qualify for instance.


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

sex to me is intercourse, oral, heavy petting and anal
or yes as Atholk would say, anything that would result in an orgasm


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

sorry Psychocandy didnt see the last part of ur ?
Just because u are not having sex does not mean u are not in a marriage, u can certainly work on this aspect, if you both truly love each other, the sex part can definitley be worked on, you need to find out exactly what she is thinking, does she still like sex? would she like to improve the sex life between the 2 of you? can you schedule some alone time where you both can maybe have some wine, start flirting and eventually get the juices flowin/sparks going again?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

anything that involves sexual organs.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you ever seen "Pulp Fiction"? Two characters are discussing a third character, who got killed by a mob Boss. The third character had given the Boss's wife a footrub. The two guys are arguing whether that was extreme: one argues that a footrub isn't sex, after all. The other one asks "Would you give a guy a foot massage?"

Per this view, if you're a straight man, and it's something you wouldn't do with another man, then it's sex, or it's close enough to sex that you shouldn't do it with anyone but your wife. (The parallel situation applies to women, of course.)

I would add that if it's something you wouldn't want your spouse to do with another man/woman, then it's in the vicinity of "sex". I don't think climax is necessary; arousal would be enough for it to be well over the line in my view.


----------



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with art.....I don't want another man rubbing my wife's feet. Or doing more.

There's a thread around here about spouses going out to clubs to drink and dance with other people. That's clearly wrong in my book. And we're a long way from orgasm.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Millania007 said:


> sorry Psychocandy didnt see the last part of ur ?
> Just because u are not having sex does not mean u are not in a marriage, u can certainly work on this aspect, if you both truly love each other, the sex part can definitley be worked on, you need to find out exactly what she is thinking, does she still like sex? would she like to improve the sex life between the 2 of you? can you schedule some alone time where you both can maybe have some wine, start flirting and eventually get the juices flowin/sparks going again?



Milania,

Thats just it. She doesnt like sex. Been going off it for years to be honest. Says she can do without it now.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

artieb said:


> Have you ever seen "Pulp Fiction"? Two characters are discussing a third character, who got killed by a mob Boss. The third character had given the Boss's wife a footrub. The two guys are arguing whether that was extreme: one argues that a footrub isn't sex, after all. The other one asks "Would you give a guy a foot massage?"
> 
> Per this view, if you're a straight man, and it's something you wouldn't do with another man, then it's sex, or it's close enough to sex that you shouldn't do it with anyone but your wife. (The parallel situation applies to women, of course.)
> 
> I would add that if it's something you wouldn't want your spouse to do with another man/woman, then it's in the vicinity of "sex". I don't think climax is necessary; arousal would be enough for it to be well over the line in my view.


Yeh. Great Film. LOL


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

Psychocandy-wow I am sorry to hear this! How old is she? How does she NOT like sex!! I get worried about this myself that one day I wont like it-I am 29 and LOVE it but I always get afraid that God willing if I live to be like 55 or 60 and go through menoupause that all of a sudden I will stop liking sex AHHH I cant even imagine life without sex  I feel bad that you dont get sex. U like it right? when it happens? Does it ever happen? like what? once a year or something? aw I think if my significant other didnt like sex I would be masturbating too much lol


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Millania007 said:


> Psychocandy-wow I am sorry to hear this! How old is she? How does she NOT like sex!! I get worried about this myself that one day I wont like it-I am 29 and LOVE it but I always get afraid that God willing if I live to be like 55 or 60 and go through menoupause that all of a sudden I will stop liking sex AHHH I cant even imagine life without sex  I feel bad that you dont get sex. U like it right? when it happens? Does it ever happen? like what? once a year or something? aw I think if my significant other didnt like sex I would be masturbating too much lol


Shes 37. Been getting steadily worse since we;ve been together. 20 years.

Does happen about 5-6 times year so not great....


----------

